# Can't play mini DVD RW on computer, why?



## maaaary (Oct 10, 2008)

As a school project, we were asked to each bring a mini DVD RW disc to record our presentations and write responses after viewing them at home. However, I was unable to play the mini disc on several computers.

The data is clearly burned on to the disc as seen by the rings around it. When I insert the disc into my dvd drive, it says it's empty. 

Just wondering why is this so? and how to fix the problem?
Thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It may depend on the format in which it was burned. Can you ask someone if it was a UDF disk or whether it was a standard ISO CD? UDF CD's require specialized drivers to read. It would be a poor choice for a class with multiple types of computers to be used.

You could try examining the CD with IsoBuster to see if it finds anything since it can read UDF CD's.


----------

